# Is video & sound all the same ? Bluray players



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of upgrading my bluray player and my question is. I want the very BEST video and audio Quality . I'm not worried about load times and other features. I watch DB movies and Vudu movies and want the very best quality . Is the video quality ALL the same ? Is the audio output all the same 


models i'm looking at :

Oppo 103 **only if it has better audio and video quality though*
sony BDP 5100
samsung BDF 7500


sound and video will be going through an Onkyo 1009 (7.2 surround) , and an epson 8700 projector


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

No, they're not all the same, though if you just run them all via HDMI, there's not as much difference as outputting analog.
I have an older OPPO bdp83SE but, as it doesn't do 3D, added an LG blu-ray player when I bought my new TV. There is really no comparison. The LG now gets used for 3D only as the OPPO is far superior for everything else.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Its all links in a chain. If your Oppo is feeding a HTIB (Home theater in a box), you may not hear a difference


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

The sound will be running through a Onkyo TX-NR1009 7.2 surround system (Infinity Classia) fronts (RBH) rears and surrounds and 2 SVS-PB12-NSD ported subs , and the video through a Epson 8700 1080p projector. defiantly not a HTIB


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

koyaan said:


> No, they're not all the same, though if you just run them all via HDMI, there's not as much difference as outputting analog.
> I have an older OPPO bdp83SE but, as it doesn't do 3D, added an LG blu-ray player when I bought my new TV. There is really no comparison. The LG now gets used for 3D only as the OPPO is far superior for everything else.




so , your saying the video quality is noticeably better with the Oppo player ? what about sound quality ?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think you will hear a difference. You will be passing the audio direct from the Oppo to the Onkyo's auido processor


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bluray video and audio playback will be exactly the same from any player. The only difference is when your upconverting DVDs or using Analog output. If your Using HDMI the audio and Video streams directly off the disc to your receiver in Digital and remains untouched.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with Tony, I can't see or hear any difference when playing a Blu-ray with any of the Blu-ray players I've had. Where there is a difference is DVD up-conversion, load time, available apps and streaming.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

nova said:


> I agree with Tony, I can't see or hear any difference when playing a Blu-ray with any of the Blu-ray players I've had. Where there is a difference is DVD up-conversion, load time, available apps and streaming.


Thanks for the info, then i don't really see the benefit of buying the Oppo for more than 3 times the price of the others


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

In real world playback the difference in BD video quality among the various players may be extremely difficult to see, but there are measurable differences.
In the end though chances are your display device will be the limiting factor in the video chain.

If the AVR is decoding the audio you won't hear any differences with real world material but again there are measurable differences in jitter between the various players.

If you are demanding the best of the best what's up with the Vudu?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It used to be that the Playstation had the best audio and video... Not sure if it is still true though. If you play games or stream it might still be the best bang for your buck though. :T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

chashint said:


> In real world playback the difference in BD video quality among the various players may be extremely difficult to see, but there are measurable differences.
> In the end though chances are your display device will be the limiting factor in the video chain.
> 
> If the AVR is decoding the audio you won't hear any differences with real world material but again there are measurable differences in jitter between the various players.
> ...



You can get some movies a week earlier on Vudu . but your correct about the quality, though it's much better than DVD .


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That is not to say that with the right test equipment there would not be any differences. Noise reduction, digital filtering, 3-2 cadence, chroma up-sampling etc. you may find one player excels in all these test. I believe the Oppo 103 did very well on the bench. Wether or not you can see the differences and/or are willing to pay for them is something only you can decide. For ~$80.00 the Sony BDP-S5100 is a pretty good player. The Oppo BDP-103 is an excellent player but it is a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The PS3 had very good upconversion the audio was no different than any other player out there. If the signal stays digital there will be no difference. DVD upconversion is where many players differ. Built quality is also a big factor. Oppo rules the roost in that regard.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The OPPO difference comes on the audio side and loading time ( PS3 being also fast in loading times ) . If you are in to SACD or DVD-audio the OPPO is the road to go but if your main objective is Blu-ray any other option you will be fine . The New OPPO 103 with Darbee it will be on the preference side either you like it or not but it's a option .


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Almadacr said:


> The OPPO difference comes on the audio side and loading time ( PS3 being also fast in loading times ) . If you are in to SACD or DVD-audio the OPPO is the road to go but if your main objective is Blu-ray any other option you will be fine . The New OPPO 103 with Darbee it will be on the preference side either you like it or not but it's a option .


Its sound quality where the Oppo really excells. It really has great DACs and using the 7.1 outputs really sounds great.


----------

